# Passing through GTA to Niagara Sunday June 13 can bring Pleco



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Going to be passing through the Markham, Mississauga, etc on my way to Niagara Falls. *June 13th ONLY.*

I can bring fish with me if anyone is interested in any.

I have the following available, all have been in tank for at least 2-3 months now.

L114 4" $75 ea
L134 2-2.5" $35 ea
L47 3" $30 ea
L37 3-5" $20 ea
L26 8" $150

Some hoodies and tshirts are also still available, limited sizes though.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Why did this get moved from the buy and sell forums????

I have some fish I am selling, I have no store, I have a basement like most other people here do with a few tanks.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

CanadaPleco said:


> Why did this get moved from the buy and sell forums????
> 
> I have some fish I am selling, I have no store, I have a basement like most other people here do with a few tanks.


You must be getting big... Do you sell alot of fish?


----------

